# How much do goldens bark?



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

My puppy almost never barks. Like he doesn't ever bark at other dogs, he'll bark once or twice at meal times when he's really excited and he's barked out of fear (?) once at the tv, once at his reflection and once at a creepy guy at the park. But other than that he doesn't bark. 

So I was wondering, is this a breed specific trait? Or maybe because he's a puppy (4 months)? Or is it just his personality?

Just curious.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

3 of mine bark..they didnt until later on...7 months old and then I have a 1year old who I have heard bark 3 times in his life.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine love to bark at the neighbor's but there older, 3 and 1 years old. I'm sure he starts to bark at different things when he gets a little older.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin only barks when he's in our backyard (at golfers or kids passing through the woods) or when he gets really excited when playing.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Mine never barks but my parents own her littermate and she barks anytime she wants anything! I think it's dog-by-dog


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Flem found her bark after the 6 months mark, I would say. Now, she barks at the darstardly squirrels that taunt her on the fence, at Spip when she wants to play and at any cat that dares stretch himself on the front lawn. She is more a "frustrated" barker than anything else. C'mon on, she says, I see it but cannot get it, no fair. When she is in crittering mode, she does not peep.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My golden barked for the 1st time,when she was three!.she growls more than she barks!.When she barks,i check why!!.She is not a big barker!.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have one of each. Caue is my barker at 1 year old. He seems to see everything as a threat whereas Oakly only barks at someone coming into his yard.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I have one of each too - Fergus LOVES the sound of his own voice regardless of the situation. Lily, I've only heard bark a couple of times when she heard a noise in the backyard.


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

My old dog Dallas didn't bark until he was well over a year old. His sister barks when someone comes to the door or she wants something. River is almost 8 months and came home barking it seems like.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

gaius rarely barks. when he's spooked, he'll let out the tiniest, shortest "ruff". (it's uber cute!) he went through a period of barking out of excitement when he was playing with other dogs, but is starting to grow out of that. he'd make a horrible watchdog. even when someone knocks on the door, he doesn't bark.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama only will bark at the float or plastic alligator in the pool and once at the neighbor next door when she came to the back fence. But once she gave him a cookie he decided she was ok and plowed thru my flower bed to get it.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Savannah didn't bark for quite awhile just recently has she started to bark more often, she barks at the horses, the neighbor's dog, and the barn cats but it is not all the times just when she feels like it. I had to laugh though we were at an evening Search & Rescue practice and she left at this real deep bark which scared several of our fellow Search & Rescue team members, they though there was a bear nearby. They couldn't belive such a sweet face could have such a deep bark.

Now my other girl, Cheyenne will bark at any little noise, drives me nuts. You accidently knock your hand off a wall and she will bark. Dakota, he only barks to get Cheyenne to move so he can get her treat or spot. He's no dumby, he knows Cheyenne will move to look.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow is a barker. She will bark at Diesel to try and make him play, she will bark at the cat to hand over her cat food and she will bark at the statue of a german shepherd in the living room if we move it!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia doesn't bark often and it is always for a good reason. She has a really deep scary sounding bark when deer go by in the ravine behind our house or if something spooks her. Otherwise she wil do a more friendly bark when someone is walking on the street by our house. Our American Eskimo is a different story altogether! He never stops.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie is a barker, especially when someone comes to the door or in the house. I think he senses when someone is not use to dogs (or is scared of dogs) cause that's when he really barks. Then for others he just wiggles and cries cause he's so excited.


----------



## s6m1l88 (Mar 12, 2008)

Prince barks if something startles him while he's sleeping, he doesn't like another dog (which isn't too often) and while we're playing. He didn't used to bark at other dogs until he was attacked by his brother. We thinks he now thinks he needs to to scare the other dogs.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Both of my girls are quiet... when people come over to visit, Shy grabs a toy and lets out a few roo roo roo's, when I have them out for a run, Shy lets outs a couple little woofs when she can't keep with up London, its like she saying "wait for me, wait for me".. London will give a few little woofs if theres some new outside like a new bush or plant or something odd that she see didn't before, its so low you barely hear it other then that there pretty quiet ..


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito only barks in a few situations:
a. Another dog barks (he feels he needs to join in)
b. To get my attention when he needs out
c. Sometimes when I'm preparing his meals


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I also have one of each. Tucker you only hear bark on occasion when someone has pulled into the drive. Tanner loves the sound of his voice, and talks non-stop , I guess that's what I get for teaching him to speak.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine love to bark to tell me there's someone walking on the sidewalk in front of our house, or to let me know the neighbor's dog is out and they want to go play 'run the fence' with it, or if someone is at the door..... you get the idea. lol.

I am working with them to find their 'inside voices.' I dont' care so much if they are outside as it doesn't go on at night and during the day it lasts only a minute or two until everyone settles down.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 3 Goldens with me right now. Shadow only barks at appropriate times, like to let us know someone is coming, but he quiets down immediately. Tucker is a barker. Barks at the neighbors to one side and doesn't stop barking until he thinks it's time. Bailey, my niece's Golden, has never barked in my presence, even if my two bark!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith rarely barks - usually only at the doorbell.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Magic barks when she plays with us on the floor or gets spooked by something unfamiliar. Otherwise she growls really low when someone she doesn't recognize comes to the front door.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

DanielleH said:


> Both of my girls are quiet... when people come over to visit, Shy grabs a toy and lets out a few roo roo roo's, when I have them out for a run, Shy lets outs a couple little woofs when she can't keep with up London, its like she saying "wait for me, wait for me".. London will give a few little woofs if theres some new outside like a new bush or plant or something odd that she see didn't before, its so low you barely hear it other then that there pretty quiet ..


 
Magic does the roo roo roo thing also. She greets us at the door with one of her stuffed animals and does it and shakes her whole body. It is so darn cute.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Tilly is a barker. She barks to be let out, barks when something scares her, barks when she gets closed in the back room (the door tends to close on it's own) and when she can't get to a toy because it's gone under a piece of furniture.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine are actually great alert dogs. They bark at the doorbell or knocking (my dh likes to tease them) and at strange sounds at night. If someone broke in they would alert us and then probably lick them to death!


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

My Dani girlie (my first Golden) I heard her first Bark at aber 6 months old. I thought there was something wrong with her. She did bark at the doorbell but other then that not much barking going on. What she did was her RooRooRoos when greeting us or good friends. I miss that. 
Bogart barks very seldom not even by the doorbell since ZsaZsa has taken over that duty. It's awesome that they are so quiet. I like for my dogs to tell me there is someone by the door but then they also have to shut up again. Zsazsa never barked at the door because Dani did and now since Dani is gone ZsaZsa does it. Someday I bet Bogart will take over that Duty.


----------



## Dodger08 (May 16, 2008)

we have a 3 month old male GR. He has been barking ever since we brought him home pretty much. He barks at the cat, in play, growls when he brings the stick and wants to tup-o-war.....he is a very vocal pup


----------



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

Fergus never barked until I barked at him when playing - you should have seen the BIG startled look on his face!! Now he barks whenever wants me to chase him on the deck in a game of keep away with his Jolly Ball. I run after him for 2 minutes - until he lets me catch him, then he runs after me for about 30 seconds - that's all it takes for him to catch me.

He has only barked at anything else once that I know of. Play growl & whining are another story - whenever he can get away with it.

Dave


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

Steel rarely barks. Once, he barked in the middle of the night at his reflection in a dark hallway. He hasn't since then.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Jaime barks at anything and she also howls- Lucy never barks at all -


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff is very quiet - rarely barks - only when the need is urgent, if there's food left on the counter or if something foreign is in the back yard (like a new cooler or the lawn mower) :doh:
He does not bark at passers by.


----------



## Ruger (May 12, 2008)

Rugar doesnt bark unless hes backtalkin. If I tell him no or scold him on somethin hell snort and then look defiantly at me and bark until I make him stop... quite the lil pistol he is... lol... my Mollie girl and Shiloh hardly ever barked unless of course asked to.


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bark?*

The Murph hardly ever barks...pretty much only when he's alone in the laundry room and there are others in the house.

He doesn't bark at other dogs, birds, visitors, etc. Of course, he loves the visitors to death.


----------



## Sam Mitchell (Aug 16, 2016)

*How much do goldens bark*

All dogs are different but on the whole Golden Retrievers are not a "barky breed". You definitely need to make sure they are getting their exercise so they are not getting frustrated. We walk our Goldens twice a day and barely hear any barks unless they are excited about something.
http://thegoldenretrievernetwork.com/do-golden-retrievers-bark-a-lot/


----------

